# My kitten's left eye seems cloudy?



## jamestan (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder if any of you have experienced such a thing? 

Our 8 month old indoor kitty all of a sudden has a cloudy looking left eye. I noticed it yesterday evening and it's very hard to ignore. He seemingly squints a little at times out of this eye as well. It doesn't appear that he's in any pain and he's his usual feisty self when it comes to playing. It's very obvious from about 10 feet away when light hits his eyes. I'm aware that cats have luminescent eyes, but his left eye seems to be reflecting the light differently too...much brighter than his healthy eye...like a gold reflector.

Anyway, he's had all his shots to this point. When we had him fixed about 2 months ago, the vet said he was "fit as a fiddle", so I think he was perfectly healthy until now.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be? Thanks in advance!

-James


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Eyes are not something to mess around with. They are delicate and require completely different medicines for different problems and if the wrong med is given for the condition, permanant damage can occur.
Do not self medicate.
I would suggest getting him into the vet ASAP to have his eyes checked and to get the proper meds to treat him.

I've had two cats with severe vision problems, siblings. The sister (Mousie) has had a small film of dark 'skin' grow over the outer corner of her left eye. It hasn't got any larger, but it does affect her peripheral vision and she is very touchy about cats approaching her on her 'blind' side. Her brother (Mister, deceased) had a scarred cornea from an infection as a kitten before Hubby and I caught him. That eye always reflected funny and looked like a wrinkled film of saran wrap was over it. His depth perception was also 'off' because of it. Years later, Mister's good eye got 'dotted' by one of the other cats and he almost had his cornea punctured through. The vet was surprised he didn't lose it. It took weeks of treatment, but it healed, yet always had a small 'divot' in the center where the original wound was.


----------

